# Conditional Offer of Employment



## CapeCodPolice (Oct 29, 2003)

GREAT NEWS!!!

I just received a call from the Barnstable Police Department offering me a conditional offer of employment for the position of full-time police officer. Now all I have to do is pass the physical, psychological and PAT and then it's off to the academy.

Thank you to everyone for your knowledge and encouragement throughout this process.

A dream come true,   :lol: 
Geno


----------



## beau (May 2, 2002)

Great news , congratulations!


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Congratulations dude, Hey I love their cruisers my personal favorite design. Will you be going to Plymouth Academy?


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Congrats, 

You have been waiting and finally it has happened.....it is good to see that things are happening.


----------



## CapeCodPolice (Oct 29, 2003)

Thanks everyone!

BHCCPD:

I'm not sure which academy they will be sending us to. In fact, I'm not sure they know quit yet. I'll be sure to let you know though. Having went to the Reserve/Int Academy in Plymouth, that would be my preference... I'm just happy to be going to one.


----------



## tigerwoody (Jul 1, 2002)

Congratulations! How was the Plymouth intermittent academy? I am waiting for them to put one through this year.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

tigerwoody said:


> Congratulations! How was the Plymouth intermittent academy? I am waiting for them to put one through this year.


I think that they already have a Reserve one in session right now which started recently.


----------



## CapeCodPolice (Oct 29, 2003)

They recently began one in February, scheduled to finish later this month.


----------

